# Baselworld - Patek introduces 2 stainless steel models



## Omjlc

Was reading Watch Insider and saw that Patek has released 2 new models - both in stainless steel.

Baselworld 2014: Two ticking surprises provided by Patek Philippe

I suppose there is no point making them in gold when you can sell them for the same price in steel.

I want to like the new Nautilus but I think there is too much information on the dial. Would have loved to have seen a Nautilus with a travel time option and without the chronograph - it would have been my next purchase.

Thoughts?


----------



## shnjb

Nautilus is kind of nice.

The Panda I'm not a huge fan.
I never find any of the bracelets on Pateks attractive.

Only sport watches look good with bracelets.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Funny, just a few days ago I was wondering when Patek will introduce their travel time into their Nautilus collection...

let me guess pricing...$43k for the Nautilus and around 60k-75k for the other...

My verdict: Nope and nope! Great movement and all but take away 20k and then ill take you seriously...


----------



## ilitig8

I would love an 8960 in stainless but it won't be much cheaper than gold relatively, it is over $90K in gold MSRP right? 

If it were under $50k I might be on the sales forum right now dumping a chunk of my collection but $80k+ is just too much for ME.


----------



## shnjb

ilitig8 said:


> I would love an 8960 in stainless but it won't be much cheaper than gold relatively, it is over $90K in gold MSRP right?
> 
> If it were under $50k I might be on the sales forum right now dumping a chunk of my collection but $80k+ is just too much for ME.


If it's too much for you it should be too much for the patek collector clientele.


----------



## Omjlc

The 5960/1A is $54,800.

The 5990/1A is $57,300.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Omjlc said:


> The 5960/1A is $54,800.
> 
> The 5990/1A is $57,300.


Thanks!

And yea im just not taking Patek seriously anymore...I'd rather get a Pt950 Journe Centigraphe for that price.


----------



## Omjlc

AbuKalb93 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And yea im just not taking Patek seriously anymore...I'd rather get a Pt950 Journe Centigraphe for that price.


For those prices, I'd be leaning towards a JLC Duometre Unique Travel Time over the Nautilus.


----------



## shnjb

Haha yeah... For me, Patek prices are simply incompatible with my current income lol


----------



## ilikebigbutts

I don't like any of the current Patek chronos so it comes as no surprise that I don't like these either. I find the 5960 particularly unappealing, even more so than the previous versions. 

Nautlis travel time is just like the Aquanaut, I find that the extra pushers ruin the case symmetry. 

Can an someone explain the dial lay out to me? Is there no running second hand?


----------



## BusyTimmy

A steel Patek. The crowd goes wild.


----------



## Crunchy

You guys just don't understand...

The 5960 in steel in a breakthrough from patek and there will be a huge waiting list. The dress watches are never in steel and the exceptions are very rare, commanding astronomical prices in auctions.

I'm placing the order with the AD this weekend.

In 30 years that steel 5960 patek will be worth a few hundred k or a million dollars depending on whether they keep producing steel models.


----------



## Quotron

Crunchy said:


> In 30 years that steel 5960 patek will be worth a few hundred k or a million dollars depending on whether they keep producing steel models.


I would fade that bet...


----------



## AbuKalb93

Here we go again... Patek and their ridiculous auction/investment/marketing/whateveryouwanttocallit gimmick. I would say they are quite lucky as a company cause they don't have to work as hard as others to prove their worthy. Half of their worth is by default simply from the name. I would love to see how they go on introducing ideas during their meetings...

Scenario:
Mr. Stern: Well, today we are gathered to introduce 2 new pieces into the world of Patek Philippe. My family has owned this company...bla bla bla...and we produce only the best until today....bla bla bla. Stephan, what do you have for us today?

Stephan: A breakthrough Mr. Stern! I have thought of an extremely precious piece that has been greatly requested by our collectors... Lets take two of our movements and place them in steel cases.....and lets charge the same prices as gold. *grins* 

Mr. Stern: They will never see it coming! Session over!


----------



## tigerpac

GO or BP or JLC makes a dress watch in stainless = not high-end enough

PP makes a dress watch in stainless = collector's item

Makes a lot of sense....

If PP is going to keep rolling out stainless the novelty will wear off quickly and the investment side won't be so bright.


----------



## Crunchy

AbuKalb93 said:


> Here we go again... Patek and their ridiculous auction/investment/marketing/whateveryouwanttocallit gimmick. I would say they are quite lucky as a company cause they don't have to work as hard as others to prove their worthy. Half of their worth is by default simply from the name. I would love to see how they go on introducing ideas during their meetings...
> 
> Scenario:
> Mr. Stern: Well, today we are gathered to introduce 2 new pieces into the world of Patek Philippe. My family has owned this company...bla bla bla...and we produce only the best until today....bla bla bla. Stephan, what do you have for us today?
> 
> Stephan: A breakthrough Mr. Stern! I have thought of an extremely precious piece that has been greatly requested by our collectors... Lets take two of our movements and place them in steel cases.....and lets charge the same prices as gold. *grins*
> 
> Mr. Stern: They will never see it coming! Session over!


I think you are overly harsh on patek.

They may be more commercialized now, but they must have done something right to deserve their reputation. How about you try to build a company worth billions of dollars, survive and grow through 3 generations and over 175 years?

The steel patek is not just special for being in steel. It debuts a new in house chrono movement, which if successful will be used in many watches including the perpetual calendar chronos.

My guess on why patek debuts with a new steel model is not for collectors making it collectible or what not. It is steel to make a lower price point so that more people would buy it and become a test market. If this movement passes the test of many discerning buyers, only then will it be introduced to higher end models. Note that this new movement replaces all the old 5960s. If patek stops the steel model after a few years, this model will be collectible not just for the metal, but for the historical significance of establishing a new standard in patek movements. It's too early to guess. It could go either way, not a sure investment. But there are deeper reasons why such and such watch become collectible.

It's easy to just dismiss something very expensive as market fad, i don't think a superficial fad can last 100s of years without having real content. Also, rich people are not all stupid. Making generalizations is dangerous, just because you prefer a certain brand, does not mean another very successful brand is silly.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I like The Nautilus but not at that price; the other reminds me to Omega


----------



## AbuKalb93

tigerpac said:


> GO or BP or JLC makes a dress watch in stainless = not high-end enough
> 
> PP makes a dress watch in stainless = collector's item
> 
> Makes a lot of sense....
> 
> If PP is going to keep rolling out stainless the novelty will wear off quickly and the investment side won't be so bright.


Funny you say that...although this industry as a whole makes almost no sense...



Crunchy said:


> I think you are overly harsh on patek.
> 
> My guess on why patek debuts with a new steel model is not for collectors making it collectible or what not. *It is steel to make a lower price point so that more people would buy it and become a test market.* If this movement passes the test of many discerning buyers, only then will it be introduced to higher end models. Note that this new movement replaces all the old 5960s. If patek stops the steel model after a few years, this model will be collectible not just for the metal, but *for the historical significance of establishing a new standard in patek movements*. It's too early to guess. It could go either way, not a sure investment. But there are deeper reasons why such and such watch become collectible.
> 
> It's easy to just dismiss something very expensive as market fad, i don't think a superficial fad can last 100s of years without having real content. Also, rich people are not all stupid. *Making generalizations is dangerous, just because you prefer a certain brand, does not mean another very successful brand is silly.*


I agree with your criticisms that Im a little harsh on Patek...I just am because i am sick and tired of everyone who is involved with them (dealers, and non WIS collectors) and are very convinced that Patek is the best in the world. I always wonder where they place other brands like ALS and they just come up with some stupid excuse which makes no sense. Ignorance plays the largest part in this. Although i believe this to be the case that applies to most, i exclude someone like yourself as you seem to admire other brands as well...which i admire and respect.

RED:
I find that to be ridiculous. If you make a ss case so more people would buy it then what is the point if it still costs just as much as a gold case. My opinion is that Patek didn't care about affordability since they know their large consumer base will just buy it without regarding the price. They make money either way.

Patek movements are great and I cannot fault them one bit. If i respect anything about Patek, it has to be their movements. That said, I don't see them raising the bar any higher with their so called "new standard" in movements. They are making great stuff already and it is unfortunate that regardless of how this new "prototype" movement comes out to be...it will still be historical for Patek fans. Everything made by them is historical and personally, i just dont get it. In my mind, its viewing a far more beautiful, sophisticated and exclusive alternative to Rolex. Call me extremely biased, and i might be, but the brand doesnt do my personal taste any good.

Im not mentioning anything from Mr. you know who in this thread:-x


----------



## shnjb

Crunchy said:


> It's easy to just dismiss something very expensive as market fad, i don't think a superficial fad can last 100s of years without having real content. Also, rich people are not all stupid. Making generalizations is dangerous, just because you prefer a certain brand, does not mean another very successful brand is silly.


Agreed.

Why can't we appreciate all these brands?
I appreciate Patek more than most other brands but also love almost all other quality brands which make attractively designed watches and/or movements.

Commenting on the high price of any luxury good is almost always a moot point.
If this watch had been 150k, then almost everyone here would complain.
But seeing as how it was priced similar to a high end in house chronograph with annual calendar, don't see what the issue is.

In a side note, what other watches are also annual calendar plus chronographs?


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Zenith captain winsor. 10k. Although to be fair, with the exception of the boutique edition, it is up,there with the most boring dials ever made. I mean, that dial makes Pateks look exciting.


----------



## omega1234

I gotta say, I'm a big fan of the Annual Calendar Chrono, interesting and modern dial. It seems unusual for PP, but I really like it.


----------



## Quotron

AbuKalb93 said:


> RED:
> I find that to be ridiculous. If you make a ss case so more people would buy it then what is the point if it still costs just as much as a gold case.


Probably because they can charge as much. Their acquisition costs for gold and platinum have gone up quite a bit over the past decade, why not pump out some steel models that people will pay a premium for since they think they'll be "collectors items"? Locking in a fixed purchasing cost is actually a fairly simply process, but I think we'll see some more steel models in the future - and not at a discount.


----------



## mark1958

I agree -- me too!!!



Omjlc said:


> For those prices, I'd be leaning towards a JLC Duometre Unique Travel Time over the Nautilus.


----------



## Cannonball

Omjlc said:


> The 5960/1A is $54,800.
> 
> The 5990/1A is $57,300.


I'd rather get a gold Rolex for those prices...

Wait, I take that back, I'd rather get a steel Rolex as a sports watch and a gold Patek as a dress watch...

Then I'd wake up.


----------



## not12bhere

Omjlc said:


> The 5960/1A is $54,800.
> 
> The 5990/1A is $57,300.


Thank you for the pricing info.

The emperor has no clothes.


----------



## The Naf

AbuKalb93 said:


> Funny you say that...although this industry as a whole makes almost no sense...
> 
> I agree with your criticisms that Im a little harsh on Patek...I just am because i am sick and tired of everyone who is involved with them (dealers, and non WIS collectors) and are very convinced that Patek is the best in the world. I always wonder where they place other brands like ALS and they just come up with some stupid excuse which makes no sense. Ignorance plays the largest part in this. Although i believe this to be the case that applies to most, i exclude someone like yourself as you seem to admire other brands as well...which i admire and respect.
> 
> RED:
> I find that to be ridiculous. If you make a ss case so more people would buy it then what is the point if it still costs just as much as a gold case. My opinion is that Patek didn't care about affordability since they know their large consumer base will just buy it without regarding the price. They make money either way.
> 
> Patek movements are great and I cannot fault them one bit. If i respect anything about Patek, it has to be their movements. That said, I don't see them raising the bar any higher with their so called "new standard" in movements. They are making great stuff already and it is unfortunate that regardless of how this new "prototype" movement comes out to be...it will still be historical for Patek fans. Everything made by them is historical and personally, i just dont get it. In my mind, its viewing a far more beautiful, sophisticated and exclusive alternative to Rolex. Call me extremely biased, and i might be, but the brand doesnt do my personal taste any good.
> 
> Im not mentioning anything from Mr. you know who in this thread:-x


I know you think anything not made by Journe is not worth forking out for (kidding ) but I often think the suggestion that Patek's are ridiculously overpriced among many equals has become the generally accepted truth around here and I will be the first to admit thinking as much. But the more I read and learn the more I question that. Take Lange as an example which is often thought of as providing much better value than Patek. If I wanted to be really harsh I could suggest that Lange does a lot of extensive decorative and embellsihment work on movements that by their very nature are cheaper to contruct and easier to implement. 3/4 bridges* as an example are cheaper to manufacture, easier to implement and require less finishing than full bridge movements. I have also read that the bottom plates and keyless works on a Lange dislplay significantly poorer finish than that of Pateks and have even read of someone describing the "chasing on the balance bridges an anachronistic pretense". Whilst Lange does extensive work on beautifying its movements I do get the feeling that there are more weaknesses in a comparable Lange movement than a Patek one. That is not to say that Lange movements are by any stretch of the imagination poor or unfinished. More to say that Patek movements, thought they may not be as elaboratly decorated, are overall much more uniformely finished and executed and display greater consistency of approach. I know there are respectable and knowlegeable collectors who definately hold Patek in higher esteem than say Lange and thus have no problems paying a premium for them. Yes perhaps Patek has lagged behind in introducing new movements and raising the bar in terms of complications etc. By the same token individual comparable pieces should be judged on their own merits and not by nature of what other offerrings the company is producing and how much innovation there is going on within the company. And on that basis one can suggest that there *do* appear to be reasons for the premiums that Patek are charging. Anyway thats my 2 pennies worth ;-)

edit: * Yes I do realise that 3/4 bridges are utilisied in keeping with the Glashutte tradition. But the point I make is still valid.


----------



## AbuKalb93

The Naf said:


> I know you think anything not made by Journe is not worth forking out for (kidding ) but I often think the suggestion that Patek's are ridiculously overpriced among many equals has become the generally accepted truth around here and I will be the first to admit thinking as much. But the more I read and learn the more I question that. Take Lange as an example which is often thought of as providing much better value than Patek. If I wanted to be really harsh I could suggest that Lange does a lot of extensive decorative and embellsihment work on movements that by their very nature are cheaper to contruct and easier to implement. 3/4 bridges as an example are cheaper to manufacture, easier to implement and require less finishing than full bridge movements. I have also read that the bottom plates and keyless works on a Lange dislplay significantly poorer finish than that of Pateks and have even read of someone describing the "chasing on the balance bridges an anachronistic pretense". Whilst Lange does extensive work on beautifying its movements I do get the feeling that there are more weaknesses in a comparable Lange movement than a Patek one. That is not to say that Lange movements are by any stretch of the imagination poor or unfinished. More to say that Patek movements, thought they may not be as elaboratly decorated, are overall much more uniformely finished and executed and display greater consistency of approach. I know there are respectable and knowlegeable collectors who definately hold Patek in higher esteem than say Lange and thus have no problems paying a premium for them. Yes perhaps Patek has lagged behind in introducing new movements and raising the bar in terms of complications etc. By the same token individual comparable pieces should be judged on their own merits and not by nature of what other offerrings the company is producing and how much innovation there is going on within the company. And on that basis one can suggest that there *do* appear to be reasons for the premiums that Patek are charging. Anyway thats my 2 pennies worth ;-)


Very well said words! Respect respect!

P.S. I think some things made by other than Journe are worthy of getting...and I also think EVERYTHING made by Journe is a must get lol


----------



## BusyTimmy

Props to Patek for doing something rather risque'. Time will tell if it pays off for them (something tells me it will). 
Honestly, that month aperture is just too small and the red hand and '1' just push it over the cliff into the wrong direction for me. But honestly, the premise - a SS Sporty dress watch on bracelet from Patek - really appeals to be because I don't like wearing leather daily. Sydney is just too humid most of the time.


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Has anyone else listened to the Thierry Stern interview on watch-insider?


----------



## Dancing Fire

AbuKalb93 said:


> Very well said words! Respect respect!
> 
> P.S. I think some things made by other than Journe are worthy of getting...and I also think EVERYTHING made by Journe is a must get lol


I love the back side of Journe watches, but I just can't get the hang of the front side.


----------



## mark1958

I like the new Nautilus Time Chrono&#8230; but at almost 60K I will pass. If i were to spend that much there are other offerings I would definitely put above this timepiece.


----------



## seanwontreturn

Cant imagine until now has no one come to realize or say this: simply a strategic simplification of portfolio. 

Check how many models of annual calendar Patek is offering. Being not a fan of the brand, I can name 3 or 4. And if my memory serves me good, they comes in the same style and similar case size. They are too hot sellers to discontinue any of. But time has come for long to make a change and it make most sense to put knife onto a chrono. 

Strengthen its sportiness by giving a bracelet is an easy quick fix but a bracelet in gold would be costing some 80k, a price range Patek really does not like to put it in as it would be competing with 5170g, a heavily advertised "in house" manual chrono that Patek has been babying and carefully promoting since its debut in 2009.

Patek is poised and said nothing about the point of this steel chrono, knowing how exactly its followers would say and do on behalf of it. See how WISes are fooled and misled here, TZ and somewhere else for WIS, you can imagine the rest of the world and how this smart move served its purposes with a bonus - a compromised piece turned into "wow, a historical collectible steel Patek"!

At the end, i have to say, i like this steel patek! The day will come when i decide to spend 50k on a watch and it will be a serious option cuz only quality, aesthetic and wearability play parts in my decision making process of watch purchase and this patek fits nicely all of the criteria!


----------



## AbuKalb93

seanwontreturn said:


> Cant imagine until now has no one come to realize or say this: simply a strategic simplification of portfolio.
> 
> Check how many models of annual calendar Patek is offering. Being not a fan of the brand, I can name 3 or 4. And if my memory serves me good, they comes in the same style and similar case size. They are too hot sellers to discontinue any of. But time has come for long to make a change and it make most sense to put knife onto a chrono.
> 
> Strengthen its sportiness by giving a bracelet is an easy quick fix but a bracelet in gold would be costing some 80k, a price range Patek really does not like to put it in as it would be competing with 5170g, a heavily advertised "in house" manual chrono that Patek has been babying and carefully promoting since its debut in 2009.
> 
> Patek is poised and said nothing about the point of this steel chrono, knowing how exactly its followers would say and do on behalf of it. See how WISes are fooled and misled here, TZ and somewhere else for WIS, you can imagine the rest of the world and how this smart move served its purposes with a bonus - a compromised piece turned into "wow, a historical collectible steel Patek"!
> 
> At the end, i have to say, i like this steel patek! The day will come when i decide to spend 50k on a watch and it will be a serious option cuz only quality, aesthetic and wearability play parts in my decision making process of watch purchase and this patek fits nicely all of the criteria!


I was just about to give you a "like"....until i read your last paragraph and then I was just confused all together lol


----------



## drhr

OT maybe . . .
Not really a deep thinker with regard to my purchases, kinda going on the "I like the look, I can afford it, I buy it" mentality. None of the Patek offerings move me except for the basic Aquanaut and maybe the basic Nautilus. 

I know many are astounded that a stainless steel watch of any make would cost what I paid and I don't disagree much, but I must say that push came to shove and I had to rid myself of my watches, the Aquanaut would be one of the last few, if not the last, to go. 

Dunno what it is, acceptable (to me) quality/fit/finish, just an all around great piece that I love to wear with the most comfortable rubber straps around, a mesmerizing dial that I could gaze on forever . . . .


----------



## seanwontreturn

AbuKalb93 said:


> I was just about to give you a "like"....until i read your last paragraph and then I was just confused all together lol


I am just not buying all the "historical" hype but it is a nice and cool watch by itself and you dont have to worry about cheap metal as Patek steel serves as platinum!


----------



## Moloch

Waiting list is crazy long for 5960/1A according to my local Patek AD. Recommended trying out ADs out of state and out of the country for better odds. Hoping most on the waiting list are same as those before me on my last Patek. They changed their mind, bought a different watch, changing financial situation, and out of the country. I'm afraid this model will be discontinued before my name comes up.


----------



## AbuKalb93

seanwontreturn said:


> I am just not buying all the "historical" hype but it is a nice and cool watch by itself and you dont have to worry about cheap metal as *Patek steel serves as platinum*!


I find that so true for the completely wrong reasons LMAO. It is a nice watch i guess but personally, i don't like it. I was never a fan of the 5960 (dont shoot!). I am not buying all these complication hypes from PP so ill just stick with the plain aquanaut or at most the 5712. Everything else just doesn't do my eyes well. I also very much respect the piece shnjb has, its just classic Patek that still looks good today and 20 years from now.


----------



## GETS

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about in terms of the value of the material? The only significant 'value' in a precious metal watch is the fact that the metal is much more difficult to work with. The actual material, once shaped and made into the casing (take bracelets to one side for a second) is worth next to nothing in terms of melt down value (and who would melt down a high end case watch anyway??) I concede that if you're going to spend a lot of money then it makes one feel better that the watch has been made from a precious metal but in the real world this is of no material value once the watch is on the wrist. All you now have is a mechanical marvel that performs a number of horological functions. Then you can get into why a watch costs what a watch costs in my humble opinion....

Anyway - I don't like either of these watches from an aesthetic point of view. From an 'interest' point of view I think an annual calendar chronograph is kind of cool.

PS - Agree with the poster (whose post I liked but name escapes me) that compared ALS movements to Patek movements. My observation is only anecdotal but I have to say that I have had one significant issue with my ALS Chrono (now fixed under warranty) and I've never had a single issue with my Pateks...


----------



## Bidle

I still like most of the Patek models, but some are just a bit too much. Somehow Patek has the need to also follow other brands.

Like the new Nautilus and the chrono before and even the Moonphase. I don't like them, they definitely ruin the design of this classic watch. Still there is a market for it,... so why not? The technique however is stunning. Just look at this nice movie with some explanation of the little details. Like not being able to set the date.






Enjoy!


----------



## AbuKalb93

You mean being able to set the date? 
I kept noticing how Patek keeps jamming modules onto the Base 324 caliber... I guess it explains why they keep getting thicker but who cares since they have a large market of people who are not movement purists. Still probably only a fan of the 5711 and 5712 but not enough for me to buy one


----------



## shartouh

AbuKalb93 said:


> You mean being able to set the date?
> I kept noticing how Patek keeps jamming modules onto the Base 324 caliber... I guess it explains why they keep getting thicker but who cares since they have a large market of people who are not movement purists. Still probably only a fan of the 5711 and 5712 but not enough for me to buy one


But the new collections from PP this year are good enough to be the top in the horloge watches. I think


----------



## AbuKalb93

shartouh said:


> But the new collections from PP this year are good enough to be the top in the horloge watches. I think


I wouldn't say so for myself, however i am waiting on their 175th anniversary but my guts tell me that everything released at that time will probably be grand complications of some sort or in simpler terms..."not affordable" lol


----------



## shnjb

Yeah I wish Patek would have A LOT more movements that aren't just modified 324.
I have a 324. It's a nice movement but I really wouldn't be happy to buy a complicated Patek only to see the same movement.


----------



## AbuKalb93

shnjb said:


> Yeah I wish Patek would have some movements that aren't just modified 324.
> I have a 324. It's a nice movement but I really wouldn't be happy to buy a complicated Patek only to see the same movement.


You have a good eye for your only Patek


----------



## shartouh

AbuKalb93 said:


> I wouldn't say so for myself, however i am waiting on their 175th anniversary but my guts tell me that everything released at that time will probably be grand complications of some sort or in simpler terms..."not affordable" lol


What I know that In the 175th anniversary, the PP finally maked in 2009, a chronograph with manual winding in house caliber and they left the nouvelle lemania chronograph. and which is excellent. !


----------



## shartouh

shnjb said:


> Yeah I wish Patek would have A LOT more movements that aren't just modified 324.
> I have a 324. It's a nice movement but I really wouldn't be happy to buy a complicated Patek only to see the same movement.


As I say to Abokalb93 :

In the 175th anniversary, the PP finally maked in 2009, a chronograph with manual winding in house caliber and they left the nouvelle lemania chronograph. and which is excellent. !


----------



## seanwontreturn

shartouh said:


> As I say for Abokalb93 :
> 
> In the 175th anniversary, the PP finally makes in 2009, a chronograph with manual winding in house caliber and they leave the nouvelle lemania chronograph. and which is excellent. !


In house manufacturing, borrowed engineering.


----------



## Moloch

If they come out with a SS Calatrava for the 175th, it might dissuade me from 5960/1A. 5227 in SS will become my top of the list grail.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Moloch said:


> If they come out with a SS Calatrava for the 175th, it might dissuade me from 5960/1A. 5227 in SS will become my top of the list grail.


I wouldnt count on it. Even if they did it would cost probably around $30k with a 324 movement. Not worth it.


----------



## Bidle

AbuKalb93 said:


> You mean being able to set the date?


Nope, I meant not able to set the date. Think you didn't watch the complete movie (8:20). ;-)


----------



## AbuKalb93

Bidle said:


> Nope, I meant not able to set the date. Think you didn't watch the complete movie (8:20). ;-)


Ah I see! I misunderstood you...
You meant not being able to set the date during specific times to prevent damage. Gotta complete your sentences mate!


----------



## Bidle

AbuKalb93 said:


> Ah I see! I misunderstood you...
> You meant not being able to set the date during specific times to prevent damage. Gotta complete your sentences mate!


Yeah right,... :-d I don't know of any modern watch with a date, which you can't set. You were just too quick. ;-)


----------



## westlake

The 5960/1A is just plain ugly no matter what metal they put it in. 
The 5990/1A takes the original Genta design too far; between the too-busy dial and swollen case, its a Nautilus in name only.


----------



## Quotron

The ref.5990 should have been dual time complication only, the chronograph complication clutters the dial and subtracts away from the elegance in simplicity that is the Nautilus' DNA. For example, even though the ref.5712 has a moonphase, pointer date, subsidiary seconds and power reserve it still retains a balance.

This new reference seems like a waste, what could have been a real home run was wasted because Patek tried to "out complication" themselves. A Nautilus version of the Aquanaut ref.5164 would have truly been the ultimate high-end "one watch for all occasions"


----------



## AbuKalb93

How else would you justify a crazy price if you just had one complication there? All they did was add another module and there you go....everyone goes crazy about it...


----------



## Quotron

AbuKalb93 said:


> How else would you justify a crazy price if you just had one complication there?


Doesn't "justifying the price" go against Patek's business model?


----------



## toyus

I'm a huge fan of Nautilus but it's out of my price range right now. But would love to own it. Very elegant


----------



## Bidle

I really don't like this new Nautilus. In fact I only like the clean Nautilus as it is elegant and the "original". One of the best things about this piece is the dial which is just fantastic. Any complication just ruins it. 

Still this so called just adding a complication? I don't agree Patek developed some new technical innovations with this movement. Like being able to push both buttons simultaneously and not able to set the date while it is in "movement".


In the end it is all a matter of taste and for sure there will be a lot of people wanting and buying this new Nautilus.


----------



## Moloch

Quotron said:


> The ref.5990 should have been dual time complication only, the chronograph complication clutters the dial and subtracts away from the elegance in simplicity that is the Nautilus' DNA. For example, even though the ref.5712 has a moonphase, pointer date, subsidiary seconds and power reserve it still retains a balance.


Patek has already gone there with the Aquanaut and they aren't a company to repeat themselves especially on a steel reference. Patek has strict limit on number of steel references are allowed.

I have been loving the Thierry Stern's era at Patek so far but 5790 could be his first misstep. Sub dials are more legible than the main dial.

And those of you complaining about modules, Patek has been doing that for decades. It's nothing new.

But I have to commend Patek for pairing two of the most desired complications in travel time and chronograph. Movement is there, maybe they can get another designer to give it another try. I suspect all this could be foreshadowing travel time perpetual calendar in the near future by Patek. Another first by Patek?


----------



## Quotron

Moloch said:


> Patek has already gone there with the Aquanaut and they aren't a company to repeat themselves especially on a steel reference. Patek has strict limit on number of steel references are allowed.


Oh please, that's like saying the Aquanaut ref.5167 is the same as the Nautilus ref.5711 because they are both time and date only.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Quotron said:


> Oh please, that's like saying the Aquanaut ref.5167 is the same as the Nautilus ref.5711 because they are both time and date only.


They share the exact same movement as well


----------

